# SCORE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## tirediron (Apr 21, 2017)

Stop by a friend's office today.  As I was sitting right beside it, he asked me to pass him something from his PPNS cabinet.  As I was looking for the pen he wanted, I saw this:





Could it possibly be....

Yes, yes it could!

w00t!





A full box of 250; unfortunately only about 10 yellow, but enough red, blue & green to last a lifetime.  Total cost to me?  One cup of coffee.  I done good!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 21, 2017)

I expected a tale of a $50 Speedotron full studio flash setup....But this is good too.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 21, 2017)

It takes a special kind of person to get excited about finding a box of 10+ year old OHP transparencies!


----------



## zombiesniper (Apr 21, 2017)

Nice find.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 21, 2017)

I thought so!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Apr 22, 2017)

What do you use these for? 

Flash gels?


----------



## Gary A. (Apr 22, 2017)

tirediron said:


> It takes a special kind of person to get excited about finding a box of 10+ year old OHP transparencies!


You certainly are special.


----------



## Designer (Apr 22, 2017)

From the headline, I was expecting something more like a battery box for a Farmall A.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 22, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > It takes a special kind of person to get excited about finding a box of 10+ year old OHP transparencies!
> ...


Shhhhhh! We all know this but we don't talk about it.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 22, 2017)

Great find.  You will get much use from them I am sure.  

p.s.  I will take two reds, a green and blue.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2017)

DGMPhotography said:


> What do you use these for?
> 
> Flash gels?


They are now!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > It takes a special kind of person to get excited about finding a box of 10+ year old OHP transparencies!
> ...


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Great find.  You will get much use from them I am sure.
> 
> p.s.  I will take two reds, a green and blue.


Not after that comment you won't!


----------



## tirediron (Apr 22, 2017)

Designer said:


> From the headline, I was expecting something more like a battery box for a Farmall A.


That wouldn't really be lighting though... would it?


----------



## Designer (Apr 22, 2017)

tirediron said:


> That wouldn't really be lighting though... would it?


AND "Hardware".  

Or hard-wired, in the case of a tractor battery.


----------



## table1349 (Apr 22, 2017)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Gary A. said:
> ...


Er Ummm,  I meant special in like because you are Canadian............Yeah that's it, because you are Canadian....


----------

